# ESO Hot key net scripts



## Pinworm (Feb 14, 2015)

Anyone else multi-box/write their own scripts? I use hot key net, and I've been looking for a good script that works with Elder Scrolls Online. Been looking for days, and can't find anything. I edited settings so that I can run multiple clients, but now am stuck. I know how to use SenWin commands, but am not sure if they would work. Here's an example of some older sendwin stuff:


> // HOTKEYS ASSIGNED:
> // Alt W Rename the current window. Press multiple times to toogle.
> // You'll need to have one window called "LotRO MAIN",
> // and one called "LotRO AUX".
> ...


Thought about subbing up with Isboxer: http://dualboxingsoftware.com/ but don't think it supports ESO.

Shot in the dark. If anyone has any info, gimme a shout.


----------



## highland420 (Feb 19, 2015)

When is eso coming to console?? I loved oblivion


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2015)

highland420 said:


> When is eso coming to console?? I loved oblivion


http://www.ign.com/games/elder-scrolls-online/xbox-one-20000638

Just noticed you posted in here. Tamriel Online will come out for xboxone in June. The 9th I think.


----------

